# Smooth face tilt up



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Got an opportunity to paint the exterior of a large warehouse (12,000 sf footprint), also quoting the interior. 

Interior is no problem for me as i've done hundreds of them. But i've never done (on my own per se) a brand new smooth face tilt up, raw concrete. 

Do you prime these? The one time i've done this was helping another contractor and we just sprayed/backrolled 2 coats of elastomeric. 

Of course I will contact my rep tomorrow, but if any of you guys who have experience with these have any advice to toss my way i'm listening! Thanks!


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

sw's loxon conditioner 1 coat
followed by loxon xp....greaaaaaat stuff!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

mblosik said:


> sw's loxon conditioner 1 coat
> followed by loxon xp....greaaaaaat stuff!



No SW here :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ask for tilt up primer!
I think it's insane to apply elasto without primer. Even if the PDA specs it as no primer needed. SW loxon says that. Screw that, prime is always best. A elasto failure will cost you big. I don't know why you would need to back roll, other than for TU. Who's your vendor?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

mblosik said:


> sw's loxon conditioner 1 coat
> followed by loxon xp....greaaaaaat stuff!


Thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately, I don't have a SW anywhere near me - I don't even know if we have one in the province, I think it's only out east. I have General Paint, Benjamin Moore, ICI, Cloverdale, Mills (not a chance), and a couple of industrial shops that I rarely use.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Who is your prefered vendor?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Who is your prefered vendor?


General Paint. I like some BM stuff for interior residential stuff, but GP is my go-to paint for most applications.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> No SW here :whistling2:


i know you're ici all the way.....but loxon is great stuff.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

GP is owned by Comex. I use to buy from Frazee which is also owned by Comex. They have a tilt up primer. No matter what get your rep to write a spec up for you. I've done tons of elasto's and had 20 or so failures, with prime and without. Smooth tilt up IMO would be a must prime. It has no texture to grab onto and the pores are tight. Elasto being heavy (including Loxon) can not penetrate unless you thin the 1st coat. If you thin the 1st coat you will need to apply 3 coats to get the mills to spec. So WTF prime the 1st coat and you'll get better covrage on the 1st elasto coat. 
.
ICI has a great coating called Decraflex, I would choose that over GP, IMO
.
Loxon is great, I have used a lot of it too. But, I still don't trust it without a prime coat, due to a lifting experience I had without a prime coat.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> GP is owned by Comex. I use to buy from Frazee which is also owned by Comex. They have a tilt up primer. No matter what get your rep to write a spec up for you. I've done tons of elasto's and had 20 or so failures, with prime and without. Smooth tilt up IMO would be a must prime. It has no texture to grab onto and the pores are tight. Elasto being heavy (including Loxon) can not penetrate unless you thin the 1st coat. If you thin the 1st coat you will need to apply 3 coats to get the mills to spec. So WTF prime the 1st coat and you'll get better covrage on the 1st elasto coat.
> .
> ICI has a great coating called Decraflex, I would choose that over GP, IMO
> .
> Loxon is great, I have used a lot of it too. But, I still don't trust it without a prime coat, due to a lifting experience I had without a prime coat.


 that's why i suggested the loxon conditioner---that is the primer...followed by loxon xp as a topcoat...probably got lost in translation. or maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Any of you guys ever use Thoroseal? http://www.thoroproducts.com/pdf_info/INF_DMP_11.05.pdf I put thousands of gallons of that stuff on some warehouses in New Jersey. I never seen so many big warehouses in my life. Did one that was 750,000 sq ft. They dont build them like that around here.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

mblosik said:


> i know you're ici all the way.....but loxon is great stuff.


I only use ICI from time to time, Typically General paint myself too.

No SW to even buy from, same as RCON we both share our suppliers :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

mblosik said:


> that's why i suggested the loxon conditioner---that is the primer...followed by loxon xp as a topcoat...probably got lost in translation. or maybe i'm wrong.


Ohh, your right. I missed that brother.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Got an opportunity to paint the exterior of a large warehouse (12,000 sf footprint), also quoting the interior.
> 
> Interior is no problem for me as i've done hundreds of them. But i've never done (on my own per se) a brand new smooth face tilt up, raw concrete.
> 
> ...


Have a bout 500 tilt-ups under my belt (seriously). The MAIN thing to be aware of is the presence of Bond Breaker on the surface. If you're not familiar, bond breaker is applied to the floor slab before they pour the wall sections so they will release when raised.

Bond breaker, at least the couple of brands I was familiar with, broke down over time (usually 30-60 days) with the exposure of weather and UV.

It's good to get your rep. out there as he would know about this too. Heck......maybe nowadays, they use a bond breaker that doesn't take long to dissipate.....don't know.

Other than textured elastomeric, which is spray only typically, we sprayed and backrolled two coats of 100% acrylic.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Epotilt Primer from GP should work no problem. I've used it on a small commercial exterior job like a month ago. Highly recommended. :thumbsup: 

BTW I went to Vancouver last week and I saw a SW in Richmond by IKEA, I was gonna stop by but my wife was all about IKEA.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used Epotilt. Good stuff, I don't like their elasto top coat (EMC). To much dirt pick up and the perm rating is to low for me. IMO


----------

